# Long cycles- unmedicated iui



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

To cut a long story short. My cycles range from 32-34 days, we attempted our first unmedicated iui last month but in between cycle day 14 and 16 my dominant follicle disappeared... The clinic thinks they missed ovulation. I didn't have any positive surge on my test at home and bloods didn't show a surge. So we cancelled that cycle and started again this month. The clinic are monitoring me more closely this time... I'm now on CD 17 and finally have a dominant follicle (only at 15 though) my ovulation tests are getting a bit darker now but the clinic are talking about cancelling again! I've questioned a later ovulation day because of my longer cycles but they don't seem to listen. A doctor actually told me yesterday I will not ovulate with a 34 day cycle 🙄 I've begged them to keep monitoring me for a few more days as I'm convinced it will happen. Does anyone else have longer cycles and ovulate late? I'm desperate for follicle growth tomorrow and my tests to get darker 🙏


----------



## Speackledfrog (Jun 28, 2016)

Just incase anyone had the same question as me... It is possible. I've been in for a scan this morning and it's finally at 18mm 👏 triggering in 3 hours and first IUI tomorrow after


----------

